# Anyone got one or thoughts on?? Contender.



## Pedrosanchezo (20 Oct 2012)

Hey guys,

Sorry if this has been posted before. I could not see any evidence that it has been. 

The bike is the State bicycles "Contender". The spec looks not too bad and the frame seems good. Found a weight for it as stock at 9.2kg including brake and pedals. 
Was thinking maybe a few upgrades and could be a not too shabby fixed bike. I'd bet the wheels weigh a good 2 kg+ of the stated weight also. 

http://www.statebicycle.co.uk/product_p/contender.htm

Any thoughts or experience based feedback would be welcome. Thanks in advance. 

Pedro.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (20 Oct 2012)

Cant see the point in spending £600 and then upgrading it,
You could build your own to a higher spec and cheaper too
Oh and pic 33 has to be the worst welding I've ever seen


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (20 Oct 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Cant see the point in spending £600 and then upgrading it,
> You could build your own to a higher spec and cheaper too
> Oh and pic 33 has to be the worst welding I've ever seen


I too noticed the welding. Not a pro when it comes to chromo welding but looked a little less than neat. 
I thought it might be the case RE "build your own" but i am not sure i have the time just now. Then again i could make it a project and do it as and when i can. 
If i was to do it the "build" way then i would want to go as light as i can though obviously in a budget. Open to suggestions and fairly flexible.


----------



## Dan_h (24 Oct 2012)

When I bought my bike earlier in the year I had a look at State bikes, my impression was that they are quite expensive for what they are. £600 is not far below something like the Cinelli Mystic Rats or a Bianchi Pista (with a little shopping around).


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Oct 2012)

It's a hip fixie skidder! Just buy a Mash and be done with it.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Oct 2012)

Dan_h said:


> When I bought my bike earlier in the year I had a look at State bikes, my impression was that they are quite expensive for what they are. £600 is not far below something like the Cinelli Mystic Rats or a Bianchi Pista (with a little shopping around).


Yeh the Bianchi Pista is nice. Would like to know the weight though?? Can't find anywhere.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products...oogle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=froogle

The reason i posted the Contender was i had never seen one before. Shot in the dark that anyone had an experience or knew someone who did.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> It's a hip fixie skidder! Just buy a Mash and be done with it.


A mash? 

Was looking for something to do short full on sessions with and have never heard of before so posted here. 

TBH though i am wondering how light one could go with a fixid bike............


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Oct 2012)

Presume this is for the track, I see no brakes.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Presume this is for the track, I see no brakes.


Where it is sold in the UK it comes with front brake. Tektro i believe. Not for track use in my case.......


----------



## Scruffmonster (24 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted before. I could not see any evidence that it has been.
> 
> ...


 
9.2KG is very heavy for a single speed/fixed at £600. My Fuji is the same weight and cost £325.

Edit: No it's not. But it's not light either. My bad.


----------



## Dan_h (24 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Yeh the Bianchi Pista is nice. Would like to know the weight though?? Can't find anywhere.
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...oogle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=froogle
> 
> The reason i posted the Contender was i had never seen one before. Shot in the dark that anyone had an experience or knew someone who did.


 
Personally I would not get too hung up on the weight. They will all be reasonable at that price point and a few grams either way wont be noticable, Quaility will be though!


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Oct 2012)

I can't imagine buying a bike without trying it out first, there is so much difference in handling and responsiveness between different makes and to an extent, materials although I think it is possible to produce a bike with very similar handling characteristics using different materials. The only difference then is likely to be weight.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> A mash?
> 
> Was looking for something to do short full on sessions with and have never heard of before so posted here.
> 
> TBH though i am wondering how light one could go with a fixid bike............


 
Cinelli Mash, the ultimate "fast" hipster whip! The Mash histogram actually looks nice and Cinelli make good frames. I own a Cinelli track frame - not a Mash though, although I wouldn't be opposed to owning a Mash despite the hipster connotations!


----------



## Dan_h (24 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I can't imagine buying a bike without trying it out first, there is so much difference in handling and responsiveness between different makes and to an extent, materials although I think it is possible to produce a bike with very similar handling characteristics using different materials. The only difference then is likely to be weight.


 
Agreed, you need to actually see it and ride it before you can make a proper desicion. This is why bike shops are better than the internet


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Oct 2012)

Dan_h said:


> Agreed, you need to actually see it and ride it before you can make a proper desicion. This is why bike shops are better than the internet


I have never bought a bike that i have not tried b4. It's just i tend to look on the internet first then track down a stockist. I also don't mind paying £50-£60 more as i trust face to face transactions much more than email confirmations.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Cinelli Mash, the ultimate "fast" hipster whip! The Mash histogram actually looks nice and Cinelli make good frames. I own a Cinelli track frame - not a Mash though, although I wouldn't be opposed to owning a Mash despite the hipster connotations!


A pricey mare isn't she? Assuming i am looking at the correct one then frame alone is around £600 or full bike options from £1500+.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Oct 2012)

Frame, fork and headset for ~£600. But it looks swanky and is well built from a good tubeset! Could complete a build for £850-900 with basic, but serviceable components. The off the peg build has nice Campag tubular rims hence the high price!


----------



## Old Plodder (25 Oct 2012)

Seeing that comment about tubular rims, stay clear of them for road use, unless you like sewing.....


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Oct 2012)

fatmac said:


> Seeing that comment about tubular rims, stay clear of them for road use, unless you like sewing.....


 Haha brilliant! Yeh the roads where i live (or anywhere in Scotland) would eat tubs like a knife through butter..........The term training tyre is very much relevant in my neck of the woods.


----------

